# Code errors in Megaupload



## DaHei (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am a new member here, so hope I am posting in the right place (if that is not the case my excuses).

I need help for the following problem: I recently subscribed to Megaupload premium account. Downloaded and installed their Mega Manager. But most of the times I start downloading, after some seconds or minutes it stops the downloading, and gives me message "code error 905", "code error 906" or "code error 1".

Whenever I try to click in the link they provide, "Get information how to solve this error" (more or less like that), it just re-directs me to their Mega Manager download page, and no information is provided how to solve the problem.

Their support service is also not answering me how to solve it.

I am using windows xp, router netgear wgt624. 

Can anyone help how to solve this problem? Why do I keep having those errors when I download? 
Is the problem on my side (router configuration, or my laptop settings) or is the problem on Megaupload side?

Thank you very much, if someone can provide a solution


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't find anything regarding MegaUpload and "error code 905" on google, apart from copies of this thread that you've posted on other websites.

If you're paying for their service, they should answer any questions you have. If they don't answer, cancel your subscription and explain to them why you're leaving.


----------

